# 20 Gal long Tank



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe I should start consolidating my tank threads, xD

I had this tank setup recently as a bare bottom tank with simple driftwood pieces in it, but I got bored of it.

I am going on vacation soon so I decided to change it up before I left.

I had some Netlea Plant soil laying around from my previous tank. Already leeched and ready to go waiting for the next tank it would go in.

I recently purchased a branchy driftwood piece that I thought would do good in the 20 Gallon long tank.

I had some Narrow leaf java fern lying around so I tied it on.


So I took out all the inhabitants, drained the tank until it was about 40% full and started adding in the soil slowly. The water did get murky as you can still kinda tell in the photos.

Once filled, I let the water settle while running the filter to clear up the muddy look. After the murkyness went away, I started doing some planting. Unfortunately, I ran out of soil so the back left corner is kinda bare. I might have to pick up some more. 
Made it hard for planting 

Driftwood weighed down as it currently doesnt sink by itself. 
Added in some Blyxa Japonica around the driftwood. Once grown in, it should look pretty bushy in the front.


I bought these snails off Jackson on the forums awhile back. Their doing great  I acclimated them and added them back into the tank (acclimated due to the change in pH)
Also, a lonely betta in there checking out who I dropped into "his" house. Doesn't seem to bother the other inhabitants though. 


I let the snails roam around...but some just decided it was too bright and they wanted to sleep


Some of my L144's checking out the driftwood


A few L144's came to check out the snails when I dropped them in (maybe they thought it was food, haha)


FTS:


Equipment:
24" Odyssea dual T5HO with 6.5k bulbs
20Gal Long
30" metal dual tank stand.
Eheim 2213
Sponge filter

Debating on adding co2 to this setup.

Livestock:
20-30 Spixi snails
10-12 L144 Plecos
1 betta
Will probably add in a few shrimps to this setup soon.

Thats it folks!
Hope you enjoyed looking at this tank


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Very Nice! I like the organization of the tank...pleasant to the eyes


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

You should've let me give you one of my slate rocks and attach it to the driftwood. It would've been so much easier and quicker


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

you betta will eat the shrimp unless you get large shrimp like Amano


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> You should've let me give you one of my slate rocks and attach it to the driftwood. It would've been so much easier and quicker


If it doesnt stay down after tonight being soaked in the water, I may have to take you up on your offer


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Ischemia said:


> you betta will eat the shrimp unless you get large shrimp like Amano


Yea, I thought that. Prolly put the betta in another tank if I decide on adding shrimps to this one.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I really like that peice of driftwood


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> I really like that peice of driftwood


Thanks! Me too  
Took a pic today after all the dust settled.


----------



## mikosoft (Dec 31, 2013)

what are the plants floating in the corner?


----------

